# Opinions on Cruise control addition



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

So, I took my 5th long trip with the truck today. Over 400Miles, which is actually the shortest "long" trip I've taken yet in it. Each time I take this thing out on the road, I seem to have a glaring omission. My lack of Cruise control.

Now, I found the switches for the steering wheel somewhere....But I forgot where.

Anyway, since our trucks are drive by wire, and I dont imagine there is any difference in the ECU.....Do you think it would be possible to just plug in the switches and have cruise control?

They werent expensive, $80 or so, and It came with the audio controls as well. (Not sure those would work with my Base Stereo however)


The only thing I wouldnt be sure about would be if the wires were alraedy run in the steering column, but I would think they would just stick the same column wires on every vehicle, and just have the wheel dictate whether it has cruise/audio or not. Has anyone taken their wheel off and looked?


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

The first thing I'd do is check under the hood and see if the vacuum actuator for the cruise control was there. I'm 99% sure it won't be there.


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

Its drive by wire, so the cruise control should'nt need a seperate actuator...The computer will just modulate the servo running the butterfly valve like it does normally. At least as far as I understand.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

By golly, you might be right! I never really thought about it, but I couldn't find a vacuum actuator under my hood either. Maybe that means I don't have cruise control! 

Guess I never really thought about it much. Hmmm... Looks like I do have one or two things left to learn about my truck.


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

Bumpity Bump bump


----------



## jeffro (Jan 6, 2004)

According to the FSM, the cruise control system has the following:

AUTOMATIC SPEED CONTROL DEVICE (ASCD) PFP:18930
System Description 
INPUT/OUTPUT SIGNAL CHART (can't get this to look good, sorry)

Sensor [Input signal to ECM ]
ASCD brake switch [Brake pedal operation]
Stop lamp switch [Brake pedal operation]
ASCD clutch switch [Clutch pedal operation]
ASCD steering switch [ASCD steering switch operation]
Park/Neutral position [Gear position]
(PNP) switch 
Combination meter* [Vehicle speed]
TCM* [Powertrain revolution]
*: This signal is sent to the ECM through CAN communication line.
All of which serve to control the "ASCD vehicle speed control" in the ECM and are acutated by the "Electric throttle control actuator".

An example of one of these components is:
ASCD BRAKE SWITCH 
Component Description 
When depress on the brake pedal, ASCD brake switch is turned
OFF and stop lamp switch is turned ON. ECM detects the state of
the brake pedal by this input of two kinds (ON/OFF signal).
The brake switch is located by the brake pedal.


For the steering wheel switch, the following diagram may help you determine if you have the wiring in place, which I imagine you very well. It would seem that if you had the wiring and the brake sensor, you would have everything but the switches.


Hope this helps in some way. There are too many pages of info on all of the components of the speed control system unless there is a real interest, then I would probably just upload images of the pages, too much text/small images to contend with otherwise.

Jeff


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

Ok, Ill call the part guy here at PowerNissan and see what he can do for me...I imagine i have the wires in the column, doesnt make sense not too. I definately have all the fuses...Hell, I have fuses for the Transfer Case, Locker, and Hub locks in my 2x4 SE...


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

Ok looked under the deal. That second switch on the brake pedal is missing, but the wiring and place to mount it are there. I was looking there are quite a few (like 10) wires running into a harness in the steering column.....I think these are for the audio/cruise as well as Airbag control. The only thing I couldnt figure out how to do was take off the little silver panels on the wheel itself.
Anyone done it, and can tell me how?


----------



## jeffro (Jan 6, 2004)

inyourface1650 said:


> Ok looked under the deal. That second switch on the brake pedal is missing, but the wiring and place to mount it are there. I was looking there are quite a few (like 10) wires running into a harness in the steering column.....I think these are for the audio/cruise as well as Airbag control. The only thing I couldnt figure out how to do was take off the little silver panels on the wheel itself.
> Anyone done it, and can tell me how?


If you are missing the brake switch, you are probably missing all the other switches from my long post too. This could get pricey in a hurry for all those. Can you add the cruise control similar to what jerryp58 did I wonder?
http://mysite.verizon.net/vzepiox9/id8.html

Jeff


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

Yeah, it will be easier on my 05 though, dont need a vacuum actuator....Hmm, never thought about going aftermarket. 

So there is a Clutch switch too?...I wonder if I could get on without that...I really only want to set the cruise control while im crusing...It was kinda fun to let it accelerate from 35-80 in an auto with cruise on....but hey, Ill take what I can get.
Yeah, looks like the switches for the steering wheel would be like $80...I dunno.


----------



## px4man (Feb 3, 2006)

*Earlier post by Inyourface*



inyourface1650 said:


> Ok, Ill call the part guy here at PowerNissan and see what he can do for me...I imagine i have the wires in the column, doesnt make sense not too. I definately have all the fuses...Hell, I have fuses for the Transfer Case, Locker, and Hub locks in my 2x4 SE...



Last 2x4 SE I looked at today does not come with a Transfer Case, a Locker, or Hub Locks. :newbie:


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

px4man said:


> Last 2x4 SE I looked at today does not come with a Transfer Case, a Locker, or Hub Locks. :newbie:


Don't bite on this one, guys. He's just trolling around trying to start a flame war.

And for your information, he said he had *fuses* for all those things -- not the actual items themselves.


----------

